# Talnetant trial testimonial



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------I found this man letter who is scary!!!!!!I've taken a couple of different psychiatric drugs as a healthy subject and am fully aware of the bodily harm they can cause, as Sharov mentions above. I recently took an experimental schizophrenia drug, Talnetant, owned by Glaxo-Smith-Kline, for a couple days on a low dose. It cause considerable inflammation of my lower back and testicles. I wouldn't want to imagine what the drug would have done to me when taken in the doses they force feed to patient in the involuntary psychiatric health system. I got a taste of what future involuntary psychiatric patients are in for if this drug is approved by the FDA.i'm happy that i was throw out of the trial!!!I NEED HOPE THIS DRUG DO NOT SEEMS HOPE!!!I--------------------247 Trapped gas,slow low bowel motility or altered motility,hypoglycemea,unstable stools...Do you have the same?--------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: canada | Registered: May 2002 | IP: Logged | spasman Senior Member Member # 12277 posted 02-27-2004 10:05 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------This drug stop the testosterone when you're on it.After the treatment,it come back apparently.G.I.specialist,don't lie to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!--------------------247 Trapped gas,slow low bowel motility or altered motility,hypoglycemea,unstable stools...Do you have the same?--------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: canada | Registered: May 2002 | IP: Logged | spasman Senior Member Member # 12277 posted 02-27-2004 10:12 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Me who thank to try Talnetant trial,i'm not sure about that.here the link for the man above. http://rjgiombetti.blogspot.com/2003_05_06...ti_archive.html WHAT A SIDE EFFECTS,AND IT WAS A HEALTHY SUBJECT!!POOR WORLD!!!--------------------247 Trapped gas,slow low bowel motility or altered motility,hypoglycemea,unstable stools...Do you have the same?--------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: canada | Registered: May 2002 | IP: Logged | spasman Senior Member Member # 12277 posted 02-27-2004 10:01 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------I bump this topic because i'm reaaly stunned by the sides effects that this man had experience.I mean,i almost took this drug in trial. It cause considerable inflammation of my lower back and testicles. I'm scared just to think about it.--------------------247 Trapped gas,slow low bowel motility or altered motility,hypoglycemea,unstable stools...Do you have the same?--------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: canada | Registered: May 2002 | IP: Logged | spasman Senior Member Member # 12277 posted 02-27-2004 10:38 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Check this out,Talnetant in 2005,are you gonna take it? http://www.pharma.nl/html/nieuwsprev_archief.asp?cmsID=705 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: canada | Registered: May 2002 | IP: Logged | poet Senior Member Member # 22711 posted 02-28-2004 04:55 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------thanks for the recommendation.tom --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: TN | Registered: Nov 2003 | IP: Logged |


----------



## poet (Nov 17, 2003)

if your not schizo it's not going to help, is it?tom


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

TALNETANT IS ON CL.TRIAL FOR IBS AS WELL. posted 02-29-2004 10:17 AM ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------I found this man letter who is scary!!!!!!I've taken a couple of different psychiatric drugs as a healthy subject and am fully aware of the bodily harm they can cause, as Sharov mentions above. I recently took an experimental schizophrenia drug, Talnetant, owned by Glaxo-Smith-Kline, for a couple days on a low dose. It cause considerable inflammation of my lower back and testicles. I wouldn't want to imagine what the drug would have done to me when taken in the doses they force feed to patient in the involuntary psychiatric health system. I got a taste of what future involuntary psychiatric patients are in for if this drug is approved by the FDA.i'm happy that i was throw out of the trial!!!I NEED HOPE THIS DRUG DO NOT SEEMS HOPE!!!I--------------------247 Trapped gas,slow low bowel motility or altered motility,hypoglycemea,unstable stools...Do you have the same?--------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: canada | Registered: May 2002 | IP: Logged | spasman Senior Member Member # 12277 posted 02-27-2004 10:05 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------This drug stop the testosterone when you're on it.After the treatment,it come back apparently.G.I.specialist,don't lie to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!--------------------247 Trapped gas,slow low bowel motility or altered motility,hypoglycemea,unstable stools...Do you have the same?--------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: canada | Registered: May 2002 | IP: Logged | spasman Senior Member Member # 12277 posted 02-27-2004 10:12 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Me who thank to try Talnetant trial,i'm not sure about that.here the link for the man above. http://rjgiombetti.blogspot.com/2003_05_06...ti_archive.html WHAT A SIDE EFFECTS,AND IT WAS A HEALTHY SUBJECT!!POOR WORLD!!!--------------------247 Trapped gas,slow low bowel motility or altered motility,hypoglycemea,unstable stools...Do you have the same?--------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: canada | Registered: May 2002 | IP: Logged | spasman Senior Member Member # 12277 posted 02-27-2004 10:01 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------I bump this topic because i'm reaaly stunned by the sides effects that this man had experience.I mean,i almost took this drug in trial. It cause considerable inflammation of my lower back and testicles. I'm scared just to think about it.--------------------247 Trapped gas,slow low bowel motility or altered motility,hypoglycemea,unstable stools...Do you have the same?--------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: canada | Registered: May 2002 | IP: Logged | spasman Senior Member Member # 12277 posted 02-27-2004 10:38 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Check this out,Talnetant in 2005,are you gonna take it? http://www.pharma.nl/html/nieuwsprev_archief.asp?cmsID=705


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Stop stuffing around with Drugs & get back to natural remedies,before your immune system says goodbye!


----------

